# Bear Hunt Question



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I received my 2011 Utah bear permit today in the mail. I found that the permit said "any legal weapon". I thought that I had applied for a archery only permit? Does the any weapon permit allow me to hunt with my bow over bait? I realize with archery you have to first provide gps info to the dwr on your two bait stations. If not successful with the bow. Is it legal to harvest a bear with a rifle spot and stock method? I read the proclamation it doesn't talk much about an any weapon permit just archery!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

An any weapon permit is NOT legal to hunt over bait...

You can go to the DWR office and exchange it for a Archery/bait tag though.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

You should also be good to go with the any weapon spot and stock........perfectly legal as far as I know...


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Just got my permit as well. I only applied for the archery tag and mine says ANY LEGAL WEAPON. What does this mean?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

izzydog said:


> Just got my permit as well. I only applied for the archery tag and mine says ANY LEGAL WEAPON. What does this mean?


this means apparently you applied for an any legal weapon permit!  you cant legally bait and hunt over it with a rifle. just got change it at the division office to an archery permit if you plan on baiting them.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I know that I'm more than a little crazy and a lot slow, but I feel vindicated! Just got a DWR e-mail saying they screwed up and put "any weapon" on all of the tags issued! Only problem is I am responsible for turning my permit back in and getting an archery tag. So it wasn't just me and 4point!


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

nope its not just you guys. same thing with my brother. just going to have to go turn it in and get the right one. good luck to those getting ready to hunt the spring season.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

I checked before putting in and the division told me if you have an archery tag you use archery only for both sessions. You cannot use archery over bait and then a rifle during the spot and stalk session. This could change next year so I put in for a point only.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

LETTER-RIP said:


> nope its not just you guys. same thing with my brother. just going to have to go turn it in and get the right one. good luck to those getting ready to hunt the spring season.


its probably a new scam the DWR has come up with. they "accidently" gave everyone an any legal weapon permit, so they can make an extra $10 from the fee of changing the permits, for everyone who wants to exchange their tag  it wouldnt suprise me if they did this to collect some more money.... o-|| :O•-: -Ov-


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Crap I had better check my tag. I haven't even looked at it. I know the email says Archery.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Checked and tag is good for archery bear


----------

